

Check out my debit card! Or: Why people make bad security choices. - paupino_masano
http://blog.agilebits.com/2012/07/03/check-out-my-debit-card-or-why-people-make-bad-security-choices/

======
bifrost
As a reminder - you should never really use your debit card for purchases, you
have a lot more protection with a real credit card. A credit card is also a
debt instrument not your actual cash, so if someone steals your debit card
you're screwed wheras if someone steals your credit card its no big deal.

